# red dot/multi-reticle sight on compound bow



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

They are nothing new and have been on the market a number of years. First of I would suggest against the multi reticle. Aim point make s good ones along with Pollinton, Ultra Dot or a Millett. HHA and ScopeMate make excellent mounts. Biggest thing----------are they legal where you want to hunt with them????? They are not legal to use everywhere. They can be a challenge for some people to set up and never use cheap scopes or mounting systems it will compound the difficulty setting them up. 
I used one for a few years myself and loved it for hunting, best hunting sight I ever had. But I went back to a pin about 4 years ago for other reasons.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I've used Red Dots on a few of my bows. Here's a pic of the Mueller combined with the HHA adjustable bracket.










But the thing about Red Dots is that there are two types.:

1. Parallax
2. Parallax Free

A parallax scope will cause you problems if you torque the bow, or don't have good form.
People will tell you that you can use the red dot to prevent torque, but in low light conditions, where they excel, you really cannot see the outer housing like you can a glow ring on most fixed pin sights. Look at the picture above, and you will understand what I mean. It's my opinion that Parallax Red Dots like the Mueller, are not suited to be mounted on bows.

The best way to describe Parallax is to imagine if a passenger in your car looks at your gas gauge, and declares that you are out of gas. You look at the gauge, and see that you have a quarter tank. That's because you are looking directly at the needle superimposed over the line, while your passenger is looking at it from an angle.

Now, Parallax Free is when no matter where the dot is, or rather your sight reference to it, you will hit the target that you place it on. There are high end Red Dots like EOTech, but recently I've seen this one by Tru Glo, which advertises it's Parallax free feature.

From looking at it, I like the way it adjusts. 

Most Red Dots have a fine adjustment for windage, and elevation. But, it only moves the dot within the housing, while this sight moves the whole housing, which is the correct design, keeping the dot centered in the housing. I'm not recommending this sight as I've never used it, but the concept is sound.

http://www.archerybowsandarrowsonline.com/Truglo-Powerdot-Green-Dot-Bow-Sights-p/tg6501.htm

I hope this helps, I know that others will tell you other things, but this has been my experience with them for many years.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for that write-up. It cleared a lot of questions up for me. I think I want to go with the Hha Optimizer Lt Plus Mount. I just have to find a good parralax free sight to mount on it.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

I read another post where a guy used the HHA optimizer plus with a Nikon Monarch VSD. I like Nikon optics and went to there website to look at this sight. I like the idea that the sight is adjustable down to 1MOA. I was looking for a sight that is parallax free but it says the Nikon Monarch VSD's parallax setting is 50Yards. What does this mean? Does it mean its parallax free up until 50 yards? If so that should be fine since I don't shoot at deer over 30 yards or does it mean something else? What are your opinions on the HHA optimizer plus mount with a Nikon Monarch VSD on a Mathews Z7 Extreme? I'm looking to buy soon since I'd like to get a few hunts in before the season is over.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

If you go with a Red Dot like the Monarch, you need to use the Optimizer if you want adjustable elevation. It has a 30 degree arc as it travels to allow you to see the dot at all settings. The regular HHA sliders just move vertically, and cannot be used with scopes.

Having said that...wow, that's an expensive set up. That set up will cost you around 400 bucks, but the cheaper scopes won't have that feature.

I believe the 50 yd parallax free means its good to 50 yds.

Good luck, let me know how it works out.:cocktail:


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

I pulled the trigger and bought the HHA optimizer plus. Now I'm waiting to hear back from a company for a price confirmation on the Nikon Monarch VSD. I'll keep you posted on what I do and take pictures once I get her all setup.


----------



## bcbowman (Feb 13, 2007)

i am also thinking about buying a red dot set up. not sure if i want to use a sabo sight or go with a red dot with a hha slider mount. what red dots are parallax free and great in low light conditions. that's what i'm really looking for in my setup, my peep cost me a big buck this yr and don't want it to happen again.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

So far what I found is the Aimpoint Micro H-1, Zeiss Z-point, Pollington Pro, and EOTech red dots are parallax free. The nikon Monarch VSD says parallax at 50 yards. I'm assuming that means its parallax free to 50 yards. Tru Glo has a multi-reticle that is made for bows. If you find anymore parallax free sights please post them in this thread.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Who makes a mount you could use with an Aimpoint Micro H-1? I looked at the HHA, looks like it only comes with the sights. The above referenced Scopemate looks like it is no longer availabe? A quick Google search didn't turn up anything. 

I've got a couple of handguns with Ultradots and they work great. Might be fun to try one on a bow.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is the cheapest I could find the mount only...

http://www.blackbearsportinggoods.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ELLHHAOLPLUS&click=12


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the link, I didn't see the mount only on the HHA sight. That looks like it would work pretty well, I know their sights have a lot of devoted users.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Here it is at a good price:


http://www.yeoldearcheryshoppe.com/optimizerlite-mount-p-701.html


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Easykeeper said:


> Who makes a mount you could use with an Aimpoint Micro H-1? I looked at the HHA, looks like it only comes with the sights. The above referenced Scopemate looks like it is no longer availabe? A quick Google search didn't turn up anything.
> 
> I've got a couple of handguns with Ultradots and they work great. Might be fun to try one on a bow.


You can buy HHA mount, with a weaver rail with out sights. They are out there. Have your dealer contact HHA.


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

I've used a pollington pro sight for ten years the mount is where is at for sure. The pollington mount allows for a lot of up down adjustment, which you do not want to do with the scope , fine adjustments only. It uses a standard weaver mid height ring. I've seen a lot of these new mounts, I don't think they are as good JMO. You are also not locked into using the pollington scope also, I put a tasco red dot on my dads bow, works the same. I can email pictures of the pollington pro sight if anyone is interested. Now for the bad one dot, so if you misjudge distance you might want to throw your rig from the tree after you miss, but I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dale_B1 said:


> You can buy HHA mount, with a weaver rail with out sights. They are out there. Have your dealer contact HHA.


Look at post #11. Thats the sight you are referring to for much cheaper than most places carry it for. I did a lot of googling and the best I could find one for was $79


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

metalli445 said:


> Look at post #11. Thats the sight you are referring to for much cheaper than most places carry it for. I did a lot of googling and the best I could find one for was $79


Yeah, that link didn't work for me the first time, but now I see it....great price, probably the best you will see new.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

metalli445 said:


> Look at post #11. Thats the sight you are referring to for much cheaper than most places carry it for. I did a lot of googling and the best I could find one for was $79


About the going price(actually the shop I work at sells it for about the same). 
One thing I have seen over the years when doing a red dot, never ever go cheap on the scope or mount------if you do they usually never hold up over 6 months to a year before they take a dump. The last one I had for myself the scope was $100(low end) and the mount I used was $120.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Dale is right, the only really good ones that I have tried in the past on archery and/or guns were the 300 to 500 dollar models. You wouldn't want to start there,but if you like concept, you'll probably end up there.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

I ended up buying the HHA mount that I posted a link to. I also purchased the Nikon Monarch VSD red dot sight. From the reviews I've read everyone seemed to agree that the sight performed well and it doesn't hurt that I've had great success with Nikon optics in the past. I'll see how it does on a bow. One thing I liked about this sight is the variable dot size. You can adjust the sight down to 1 MOA whereas other sights were set at a fixed 4 MOA or higher. Once I get this set up I'll let everyone know how it performs and take pictures of my setup.

My godfather is the one who got me interested in researching red dots due to the low light advantages when hunting. He's been dead set on going with the Aimpoint Micro H-1 since we've been discussing this topic and the price reflects that it's probably a better sight. Thats not always the case though. I'm going to let him shoot my bow when we get it setup and see what he thinks about it. (We have the same draw length) The one noticeable thing I like about the aimpoint over the Nikon is that the dials on the sight are much smaller/closer to the sight which allows you to view more of your target better. I'm hoping the Nikon's dials are not that intrusive. Now I'm playing the waiting game and waiting for the UPS man to show up.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I like the look of the Aimpoint too, but kind of gag at the price. I'm pretty sure the Aimpoints are the best made, military uses a lot of them. I also like the battery life of several years. I know if I forget to turn off the Ultradots on my handguns the battery will die in a few days. Ultradot makes a very nice unit too, but the Aimpoint is very small, much shorter than the Ultradots. 

Post up your findings when you get your sight set up. Hard to beat the simplicity and ruggedness of a pin sight, but red dots have a definite cool factor.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't wait to see that set up, and hear how it performs.


----------



## bcbowman (Feb 13, 2007)

anyone have any info on a vortex red dot sight. I was checking them out at my local shop and was pretty impressed with them. there were 2 styles one really small red dot which was nice but the one i really liked was the 30mm tube which could go from red to green dot and could change the dot intensity. just curious if anyone else ever used them.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Just something to add to this discussion. I presently don't use a peep, but instead have enjoyed the "Hindsight" product that mounts to the cable rod. I am thinking about retiring my 07 Allegiance and going with the new Bowtech "Invasion" which has the flex cable guard. Therefore the hindsight that mounts to the rod won't work with this bow, and I am thinking about going back to a red dot system. I have used the Pollington mount in the past with Tasco scopes and they worked fine, but after extending my effective range to 50 yards and hunting out west, I felt the need to go to a 4 pin pin sight.

Now I want the new bow but need a new sighting system as well. I've read bad things about the "Sabo" 's durability and the HHA mount would seem to offer the opportunity to use any scope out there. That's cool!

Here's the big question. Yes the HHA mount has a vertical adjustment, but wouldn't it also be cool to have a high quality multi dot scope as well. I'm pretty sure I've seen at least a 2 dot tactical scope and I know for certain that there are lower quality 3 dot crossbow scopes out there. I never could bring myself to using the very popular HHA sights for the reason of having only one aiming point.

I need to investigate these multi dot scopes since HHA makes a bow mount that should be compatible. One day we should see a scope that also has a built in rangefinder with updated ranges as the subject moves. Yea, Leupold has that big clunky thing but when it's already contained in your scope; now you got it all in one lightweight package. That would be cool!

Now, lets look for high quality multi dot scopes; anybody?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

skyhunter said:


> Just something to add to this discussion. I presently don't use a peep, but instead have enjoyed the "Hindsight" product that mounts to the cable rod. I am thinking about retiring my 07 Allegiance and going with the new Bowtech "Invasion" which has the flex cable guard. Therefore the hindsight that mounts to the rod won't work with this bow, and I am thinking about going back to a red dot system. I have used the Pollington mount in the past with Tasco scopes and they worked fine, but after extending my effective range to 50 yards and hunting out west, I felt the need to go to a 4 pin pin sight.
> 
> Now I want the new bow but need a new sighting system as well. I've read bad things about the "Sabo" 's durability and the HHA mount would seem to offer the opportunity to use any scope out there. That's cool!
> 
> ...


You will drive yourself nuts with the multi dot scopes for crossbows. First you cannot move the dots individually, they all move at the same time. They are calibrated at increments shot from a crossbow not a compound------big difference. If you want adjustability then use the HHA scope mount, IMHO stay away from the Tasco scopes(IMHO not built well enough for bow use) I would use a better built scope.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Dale_B1 said:


> You will drive yourself nuts with the multi dot scopes for crossbows. First you cannot move the dots individually, they all move at the same time. They are calibrated at increments shot from a crossbow not a compound------big difference. If you want adjustability then use the HHA scope mount, IMHO stay away from the Tasco scopes(IMHO not built well enough for bow use) I would use a better built scope.


I ran across these scopes made by Truglow that show staggered dots.

The Apex has 3 fixed dots and a real nice feature that I have on my present 4 pin compound site. The dots have different m.o.a. sizes running 5 m.o.a (top), 3 m.o.a (middle) and, 2 m.o.a (bottom). That's how I like the aiming points to be sized; smaller as the shot distance increases.

The 2nd Truglo sight has 4 aiming points with another 4 ways of staggering the dots depending on the speed of the bow just as my Excalibur scope does.

Don't know how well these scopes will work but I will find out.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter (Jul 12, 2007)

Personally I use a Trijicon reflex 24mm (after using Aimpoint and a few others) Love it...Obviously a bit more expensive. But the one reason I did it....simple....a few times 1) the battery on others died in the cold 2) Came very close to not remembering to turn it on. Trijicon is battery free and it is awesome. Brightness is constant and it is on even it pure darkness. I probably won't use another battery powered red-dot. I use the HHA mount with it. Great combination.


----------



## trevor68 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Aiming with Red dot sights*

Do you need to use a peep with a red dot sight. if not how do you align it with the target


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

trevor68 said:


> Do you need to use a peep with a red dot sight. if not how do you align it with the target


NO, if you can get one to work let our shop know how. They are shot BOTH eyes open, no peep and no kisser-----IF they are setup properly to you.
Before you do anything else you need to find out if they are legal to hunt with in your state. Next is to set them up properly-----they are far different than doing a typical sight.


----------



## deer addict (Jun 12, 2011)

*Post #20 follow-up???*

metali445, I'm curious how your set up worked out with the Nikon VSD Red Dot and the HHA mount? I have used a BSA red dot on my bow for years, but need to upgrade and have loved the performance of my Nikon gun scopes and binoculars. If you have any updates to your #20 posting I would appreciate it. :shade:


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Deer Addict,
So far I really like the sight. To be honest, I haven't shot the bow in about a month but from the shooting I've done with it I've been impressed. Shooting in low light conditions has definitely been improved and I don't have any problem seeing the dot on the brightest of days. I like shooting with the smallest moa dot whereas my godfather likes the 4MOA dot. If you are not use to the sight then finding the dot in the sight can be a pain but once you're use to it it's not a problem. The HHA mount works great with this sight. Any other questions let me know. I took a few pictures of my setup with my iphone. If you have an iphone, you know the picture quality isn't the greatest so hopefully you get an idea of what I'm working with.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Zombie Thread Resurrection Syndrome!

How easy / difficult was it to get sighted in?

There was another thread mentioning that red dots were notoriously difficult to sighted in, but the moment they were, they were excellent.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Sighting in did not take long at all. I still love this setup. My godfather bought the Aimpoint Micro H-1 (about $500) and has since removed it. I think his problem came from the lens being so small it was hard for him to get on point quickly. My Nikon has a fairly large lens and I have no problem at all getting on target quickly. I can't see myself going back to a fiber optic or brass pin type setup.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

I've tried the Aimpoint H-1 at an arm's length. While somewhat okay, I find myself closing the other eye frequently. It's really not built for being looked through that far away.

Did you have to adapt your shooting form to the sight, instead of of making all sorts of attempts to bring it to eye level? I had some difficulty with the Aimpoint H-1.

I'm waiting for some Weaver mount adaptors to come in for my Aimpoint CompM4.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Exactly... He found himself closing one eye so he could see the dot. I took a quick picture. I'm holding the bow out at arms length while holding my iPhone against my face so you can sort of get an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

That's a pretty good system you have there. 

I'm surprised this hasn't caught on among non - hunters (some legality issues for the hunters, I heard?).

I'm assembling my rig with the purpose of it being an arrow - chucking toy, with the draw weight set at 40 lbs for maximum "plinking" fun (as to not tire out over the afternoon!).

The main problem I have right now is aligning the sight with my eye level, the riser shelf / rest / arrow shaft. So you did adjust your form relative to your sight, then?

Once I have all the parts at hand, I'll post some pics.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a legal setup for hunting. It's just a red-dot sight not a scope. I've talked to DNR when coming out of the woods before and I've never been questioned about my sight. I'm 5'9" and I have the sight adjusted to where I feel comfortable. The mount is made by HHA which is adjustable up\down, the rail slides forward and back and is adjustable left and right. I had to slide my rail all the way to the left so I could adjust the sight without the dials interfering with the riser. I slide the rail toward me so the weight of the sight\mount is basically over my hand and not far forward. This setup is heavy though. I'll weigh it when I get a chance.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

I have the same sight mount. 

I probably got the last brand new one online, since HHA stopped making them a year ago (I had to call them up to find out).

Even with the Aimpoint H-1, the setup was somewhat heavy, and tended to fall forward at the slightest excuse.


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

That is the only gripe I have with the setup. Since I moved the rail back its not as bad. When I had the rail all of the way forward along with the sight on the tip of the rail and my stabilizer bar I had to have a death grip on the bow which we know isn't good. With the way it is setup now I can control the bow by gripping it with my thumb and forefinger with the rest of them relaxed. I never knew they discontinued making this mount. I think I could have got away with the stationary mount. I don't adjust the mount for elevation at all. I'm dead nuts out to 27 yards and then I start to have to hold over the target. When I hunt, I try to shoot 25 yards and below. I don't shoot competition or long distance so for what I use my bow for it works out great.


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

Can you adjust the size of the red dot?


----------



## metalli445 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes there are 5 different settings. 1,4,6,8,10 MOA. Personally I like the 1 MOA. I did have a problem when target shooting in the summer where the sun was in my face and I had trouble seeing the 1 MOA. The nice thing is you can adjust it. When I put it to 4 MOA I never had any problems. Many of your more expensive red dot sights are not adjustable. I find shooting at 20 yards and above with the 4 MOA covers too much of the target. 1 MOA gives you a fine dot to place on your target rather than a big blob covering your target. Honestly I'm not sure why they even have the 6, 8 and 10 MOA. To me that's just way to big but its all personal preference.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think some of you are using them incorrectly, they are intended to be shot BOTH eyes open, not one. I have used, sold and set up the smaller scopes. If done and used correctly(both eyes open) they are a great tool and with both eyes open a great field of view--------especially in low light.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

I noticed, almost everybody seems to have pushed the levers on their HHA mounts all the way up.










Here's yours...










If you'd look closely, this mount exhibits the same thing.










I'm assuming that this is related to getting the sights up (or is it down) to a comfortable eye level? 

That's sort of disappointing if the adjustability of this mount is in effect negated by alignment issues.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Dale_B1 said:


> I think some of you are using them incorrectly, they are intended to be shot BOTH eyes open, not one. I have used, sold and set up the smaller scopes. If done and used correctly(both eyes open) they are a great tool and with both eyes open a great field of view--------especially in low light.


What scope mounts have you been using for these set - ups, and what advice do you have for the initial sight - in?

I intend to keep the red dot centered with factory settings as much as I could, and adjust the mount's elevation and windage directly.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Edsel said:


> What scope mounts have you been using for these set - ups, and what advice do you have for the initial sight - in?
> 
> I intend to keep the red dot centered with factory settings as much as I could, and adjust the mount's elevation and windage directly.


I have used a mount system by a local guy DEAS, but he is not making very many of them any more(going into retirement). One of the very best mounts I have used or worked with. My second choice would be HHA they have a fixed and adjustable mount system. It takes some working to set them up properly to a person. If you look above the question on the adjustable ones being set so high on the slider is because they were not mounted and adjust correctly for the shooter. Do they work here ------yes but your loosing the very reason for an adjustable mount------putting the lever that high you lost all your adjutment for yardage. I won't go into it on here how to set it as each person's style is different and you have to work with the person to set them correctly. But I have found using either of the mounts I mentioned MOST of the adjusting is done on the mount system not in the scope. Scope adjustments are for very minor adjustments.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Dale_B1 said:


> I have used a mount system by a local guy DEAS, but he is not making very many of them any more(going into retirement). One of the very best mounts I have used or worked with. My second choice would be HHA they have a fixed and adjustable mount system. It takes some working to set them up properly to a person. If you look above the question on the adjustable ones being set so high on the slider is because they were not mounted and adjust correctly for the shooter. Do they work here ------yes but your loosing the very reason for an adjustable mount------putting the lever that high you lost all your adjutment for yardage. I won't go into it on here how to set it as each person's style is different and you have to work with the person to set them correctly. But I have found using either of the mounts I mentioned MOST of the adjusting is done on the mount system not in the scope. Scope adjustments are for very minor adjustments.


Do you have any pics of the DEAS mount, and the contact info of they guy who makes them?

I just might decide to buy a few (if he's still making them).

There aren't that many images of this mount online, and this is the only one I could find:


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Edsel said:


> Do you have any pics of the DEAS mount, and the contact info of they guy who makes them?
> 
> I just might decide to buy a few (if he's still making them).
> 
> There aren't that many images of this mount online, and this is the only one I could find:


I do not have the information here at home. Besides from what I hear and understand he is not taking any more orders. I see Monster bows on the truck sign--------contact MikeyDay on here I gave him all the information a couple years ago..


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Know what, I may be mistaken - that looks like some sort of Oneida bow, and I know they use Pollington mounts instead.


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Edsel said:


> Know what, I may be mistaken - that looks like some sort of Oneida bow, and I know they use Pollington mounts instead.


Was just reviewing some old threads - and only recently did I become aware of Monster Bows (now defunct) and the obvious error in the previous post.

What happened to this company, and why does it share some outward design features with the Oneida line?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Edsel said:


> Was just reviewing some old threads - and only recently did I become aware of Monster Bows (now defunct) and the obvious error in the previous post.
> 
> What happened to this company, and why does it share some outward design features with the Oneida line?


Again you will have to contact Mikeyday for that information. I assume it had to do with patent infringment but not sure.


----------



## Ztunamann (Mar 8, 2005)

I know this is an old thread but found it when I searched red dot sights. I have a HHA mount I use for my Aimpoint H-1 and love shooting with a red dot but do not like the size/weight/bulk if the mount I have. Does anyone know of a simple mount I can use for my H-1 on my Mathews Switchback??


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Ztunamann said:


> I know this is an old thread but found it when I searched red dot sights. I have a HHA mount I use for my Aimpoint H-1 and love shooting with a red dot but do not like the size/weight/bulk if the mount I have. Does anyone know of a simple mount I can use for my H-1 on my Mathews Switchback??


Stay with what you have. You won't find anything less bulky or lighter. It is what it is.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

my dad gave back the mount but we both are using a saddle style mount im left handed so we just put it upside down


----------



## Ztunamann (Mar 8, 2005)

Chelsey do you know who makes it and can you show my pics of the mount?? Thanks!!!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got an HHA mount w a three dot scope on it for cheap if anyone is interested. PM w email address and I'll send pucs. My laptop is fried so can't post them.


----------



## mskelton (Apr 12, 2013)

Tactical Archery Systems SABO sight.

https://www.tacticalarcherysystems.com/store/index.php/bow-sights/gen2-sabo-sight.html


----------



## kentuckyshooter (Mar 16, 2009)

the mount chelsey has is a pollington and the scope is a sightron by the looks of it


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

do not waste your money on the messer accu-mount if by chance you stumble upon it, listed on ebay under different names but same thing
looks like it could work but it's totally useless, talking from experience


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

Bump for anybody using a red dot

I am thinking of trying one because the woods I primarily hunt are so thick that even when the leaves are down it's dark before legal hunting hours are up.


----------



## Acezhi (Apr 17, 2014)

rockrock513 said:


> Bump for anybody using a red dot
> 
> I am thinking of trying one because the woods I primarily hunt are so thick that even when the leaves are down it's dark before legal hunting hours are up.



I am currently using a cheap $25 red dot mount I found on ebay and a Burris Fastrfire 3 on my Prime Defy.
It took some playing to get the mount at the right angle, but is is working great now.


----------

